# Lightest mud motor



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Like to change my 3hp OB to a mud motor on a 12 foot light boat for going over the dikes at Harsens for lower zones and west corn. I have seen some little long shaft like 5hp at Harsens. Do you know who makes the lightest one?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

fsamie1 said:


> Like to change my 3hp OB to a mud motor on a 12 foot light boat for going over the dikes at Harsens for lower zones and west corn. I have seen some little long shaft like 5hp at Harsens. Do you know who makes the lightest one?


That gx200 is equates to a 9 horse from what I was told and it's a pull start only so no battery weight....6.5 can be used with battery

85 lbs is prettt good in my opinion


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

PPF Wood Duck is a 59 lb 6.5 hp and sells for $1200. Pretty good reputation too I believe. One to consider.


----------



## Sofa King what? (Nov 1, 2016)

I got a larger backwater swomp lite (22hp predator engine). I was very impressed with the construction, quality, and ease of use. EXCELLENT personal customer service direct from Jake at backwater with questions before and after the sale was great too.
Not the cheapest - but resonably priced and built to last and be dependable.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lazy K said:


> PPF Wood Duck is a 59 lb 6.5 hp and sells for $1200. Pretty good reputation too I believe. One to consider.


thanks seems a good choice if I do not find something lighter. 60 plus 70 lb boat still a little high for old guy with a bad back for Harsens 28-30 dike. thanks


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> thanks seems a good choice if I do not find something lighter. 60 plus 70 lb boat still a little high for old guy with a bad back for Harsens 28-30 dike. thanks


Then only go to zone 1.....


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

I saw a couple of weed whacker style longtails, but can't remember the company. It looks like anything in the 3 hp category with the longtail attached is going to be about 60 lbs like the mini swamprunner. 

Just for the heck of it, why have I seen warnings or recommendations of not using a longtail for boats wider than 48"?


----------



## moose1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I just ordered a ppf mud motor on Friday. I ordered the kit for a 1000$ Then I’ll buy my own motor and put on it. Should be a bit less than 60 lbs.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

fsamie1 said:


> Like to change my 3hp OB to a mud motor on a 12 foot light boat for going over the dikes at Harsens for lower zones and west corn. I have seen some little long shaft like 5hp at Harsens. Do you know who makes the lightest one?


Just curious, are the marsh zones the reason you want to go to longtail from an outboard?


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

no, over dike for west corn and south zone.


----------



## OnHoPr (Jul 21, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> no, over dike for west corn and south zone.







How about this. I have seen smaller paddle wheel boat type versions. You don't ever have to get out of the boat.


----------

